# Durban Vendors



## jm10 (25/2/18)

Any Vendor in Durban with stock of the below, would love to get it tomorrow

Red pill 3mg
Gringo 3mg
Vandy Vape superfine mtl fused clapton wire

Justin



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/2/18)

@jm10 I always have stock of Red Pill 3mg... so if you can't get and are in the highway area give me a shout I have plenty!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Darth Vaper (25/2/18)

There has been a concerning, growing shortage of XXX/Red Pill in Durban lately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (25/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @jm10 I always have stock of Red Pill 3mg... so if you can't get and are in the highway area give me a shout I have plenty!



Thank you @Rob Fisher, its kinda my staple now thanks to you, i did have 3 bottles but got stolen today , lucky for me i had a bottle at home with about 20ml in it. If i dont come right i will give you a shout can you whatsapp me your banking details and price in the mean time so i can just pay in the morning if i dont get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddk1979 (25/2/18)

Darth Vaper said:


> There has been a concerning, growing shortage of XXX/Red Pill in Durban lately
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





I don't suppose it's that oke that orders by the liter ?

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

